# close shave!



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

my lil izzy bear before and after her cut.x


before











after


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Amazing how they look like different dogs....When Lady was scalped my husband told them they brought him the wrong dog! lol!!!


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

LOL thats not too bad at least they feel like crushed velvet for a while!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She does nt look so sure bless her x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Trust me - that looks good


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

ive got used to it now it wa a shock wen i picked her up and all her beautiful curls had gone..... she ad the right monk on!. She got me back though spent the night in a&e with a face like mike tyson the little devils gid me a right black eye!! still love her though, even when im getting funny looks when i tell people the dogs done it!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:laughont people normally say they've walked into a door:laugh:


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I love the expression on her face in the before picture. She has more hair in her after pic than my Izzy had! It grows very fast, give her a hug from my Izzy.


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> :laughont people normally say they've walked into a door:laugh:


ha ha dunt think it would have hurt as much if id walked into a door., shes got a very tough nut! ... bless her she gave me lots of cuddles after though.


----------

